

NBC News: All Visitors to Sochi Olympics Immediately Hacked - wikiburner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waEeJJVZ5P8

======
joealba
It's pretty safe to assume that an incredibly busy wireless network in Sochi
(or really anywhere) is about as safe as the Black Hat conference wifi.

~~~
joealba
Some better details from the ISC:
[https://isc.sans.edu/forums/diary/To+Merrillville+or+Sochi+H...](https://isc.sans.edu/forums/diary/To+Merrillville+or+Sochi+How+Dangerous+is+it+to+travel+/17579)

